

How Microsoft sees the future... - adamcollingburn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6cNdhOKwi0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fgizmodo.com%2F5853894%2Fwhat-microsoft-thinks-the-future-will-look-like&feature=player_embedded

======
rbanffy
Interesting, but I wonder how they intend to modify the laws of physics
required to make some of these devices possible.

------
Aron
How do they expect to have images appear outside the 2d dimensions of the
device?

